# Help...



## Zummerol (May 6, 2021)

Hi all... I need some help please... so last week friday I get a call from a farmer to please fetch a kid that the momma has rejected... off I go to collect the little one... she was not even 24hours old... I asked the farmer if she had managed to drink off her momma and get some colostum into her system... he did not know... anyways here in south africa there is no such thing as store bought colostum you just cant get it... so I took my chances got her home and cleaned up etc... she drank with no issues throughout the weekend... monday afternoon she starts with scours... so I give her electrolytes and keep up with the feeding but it is not getting any better. If anything it is worse... the diarrhea is so bad I have never seen anything like it before... it does not smell though... if anyone can give me some advice I would greatly appreciate it as I really dont know what to do... she is still lively and bouncing all over the place...


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2021)

Homemade Colostrum for animals:

3 Cups milk (preferably raw and whole. In a pinch you can use storebought, but results may vary.)
1 egg; lightly whipped
1 Tablespoon sugar, honey, or corn syrup. Whichever one you've got.
1 teaspoon cod liver oil.


----------



## Zummerol (May 6, 2021)

Thanks Grant appreciate it... I guess it is too late now to give to her...


Grant said:


> Homemade Colostrum for animals:
> 
> 3 Cups milk (preferably raw and whole. In a pinch you can use storebought, but results may vary.)
> 1 egg; lightly whipped
> ...


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2021)

I’d give it a shot.  What can it hurt.


----------



## farmerjan (May 6, 2021)

I know and fully understand the whole thing with colostrum and antibodies.... What so many fail to realize that there is also other reasons it is so thick.  It gets the gut tract working without "running through it" so to speak.  Give it the "homemade colostrum" to try to thicken up and slow down the digestion running through her.  And the next time someone gives you a kid or something, ask if you can get the doe up and milk some out of her if at all possible.  Also, if you have any other does get a few ounces of colostrum from them when they freshen and stick it in the freezer for future.  

Hope you can get it "thickened up" and back on track.  Being that it is still acting good that is a real plus.


----------



## Zummerol (May 7, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> I know and fully understand the whole thing with colostrum and antibodies.... What so many fail to realize that there is also other reasons it is so thick.  It gets the gut tract working without "running through it" so to speak.  Give it the "homemade colostrum" to try to thicken up and slow down the digestion running through her.  And the next time someone gives you a kid or something, ask if you can get the doe up and milk some out of her if at all possible.  Also, if you have any other does get a few ounces of colostrum from them when they freshen and stick it in the freezer for future.
> 
> Hope you can get it "thickened up" and back on track.  Being that it is still acting good that is a real plus.


Ok great. Have mixed some and will see how it goes... thanks for all the help and info


----------



## Beekissed (May 7, 2021)

Zummerol said:


> Hi all... I need some help please... so last week friday I get a call from a farmer to please fetch a kid that the momma has rejected... off I go to collect the little one... she was not even 24hours old... I asked the farmer if she had managed to drink off her momma and get some colostum into her system... he did not know... anyways here in south africa there is no such thing as store bought colostum you just cant get it... so I took my chances got her home and cleaned up etc... she drank with no issues throughout the weekend... monday afternoon she starts with scours... so I give her electrolytes and keep up with the feeding but it is not getting any better. If anything it is worse... the diarrhea is so bad I have never seen anything like it before... it does not smell though... if anyone can give me some advice I would greatly appreciate it as I really dont know what to do... she is still lively and bouncing all over the place...


A quick help is some buttermilk in her regular bottle...doesn't matter what kind or how much, just so she gets some probiotics.  I've used it with good success on bottle calves with scours and it cleared it up within a day or so.


----------



## Zummerol (May 9, 2021)

Ok so the vet came to check my horse on friday.. gave me advice on the little goat and got some probiotics to go in her milk.. her poop started to firm up nicely but now we are back to square one only now her poops is not only like water but has a smell to it and bubbles in it which is really not a good sign... help!!!


----------



## Beekissed (May 9, 2021)

Zummerol said:


> Ok so the vet came to check my horse on friday.. gave me advice on the little goat and got some probiotics to go in her milk.. her poop started to firm up nicely but now we are back to square one only now her poops is not only like water but has a smell to it and bubbles in it which is really not a good sign... help!!!


Sounds like coccidia....might want to run a sample to the vet and get meds for that?


----------



## farmerjan (May 9, 2021)

I think that you might want to let her gut settle a little before trying to treat something else that you are not sure of.  If she is eating good and acting okay otherwise, give her a day or 2. I would continue with a little buttermilk in the replacer formula like @Beekissed suggested

How much are you feeding her at a time?  It just might be too much and she is just eliminating as fast as it is filling her up.  Did the vet suggest how much per feeding?   I know we used to only feed like 4-6 ounces per feeding to the baby lambs for the first few days at least.  4-5 feedings a day, at 4 ounces is only a 16 ounce bottle worth.  They have tiny stomachs.  

If it is coccidia, get some corid, add to her bottle or give it to her straight down her throat in a needleless syringe.  Corid is over the counter.  There will be instructions on the back to mix it but give it straight, 1/4 cc in a little syringe, for 3 days.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 12, 2021)

Also the milk you are giving might be too rish, dilute a bit with water ans see what happens.  Another thing to try for a disturbed gut is PeptoBismol - not sure what it would be called down there but it is the thick pink tummy medicine - old fashioned but we used it in goats that had sour stomachs with a lot of success.


----------

